# Get out of my lane!



## Davey Jones (May 26, 2014)

Doesnt look like any of this type of driving is going away any time soon.

"Eight out of 10 drivers surveyed in the AAA Foundation’s annual Traffic Safety culture Index rank aggressive driving as a “serious” or “extremely serious” risk that jeopardizes their safety."







https://www.aaafoundation.org/aggre...ssiveDriving&gclid=CLyY0fPkyb4CFTQQ7AodIhUA1w

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101694183


----------



## WhatInThe (May 27, 2014)

Included in aggressive driving should be tailgating. But I don't think many drivers know what tailgating is. Nor are they smart enough to understand the need for safe stopping distances. But tailgating around is so bad you have problems turning on to your local street in a 25 mph zone.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> Included in aggressive driving should be tailgating. But I don't think many drivers know what tailgating is. Nor are they smart enough to understand the need for safe stopping distances. But tailgating around is so bad you have problems turning on to your local street in a 25 mph zone.


Bumper sticker:

View attachment 7003


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2014)

Too many drivers on the roads!  Not enough time in the day! .. Everyone is so stressed out!

I'm glad I'm retired and don't have a work schedule, or for that matter, _any_ schedule anymore. 
(Makes it easy for me to access the problem)


----------



## meg (May 28, 2014)

I hate tailgaters.  My husband used to slow down to a crawl to let them know what he thought of them.  I really boil over when I let people out or go through and they don't bother to acknowledge my actions.


----------



## Uff (May 28, 2014)

Tailgating is an offence in the UK now. Quite right too. A dangerous practice.


----------



## kcvet (May 28, 2014)

they don't like the way i drive then stay off the side walks


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

kcvet said:


> they don't like the way i drive then stay off the side walks


----------



## Misty (May 28, 2014)

It irritates me when there are no cars behind me for blocks, and a driver zooms from a side street, in front of me (the fastest they have probably driven all day) and then drive v e r y   s l o w l y. :disturbed:


----------



## nan (May 29, 2014)

Tailgating is an offence here in Australia too, but there are never any cops around to catch the ones that do it,using a mobile phone  while driving is also an offence here.


----------



## Uff (May 29, 2014)

Using a mobile phone while driving is an offence here too nan but it doesn't stop people doing it. That annoys me too Misty also when someone overtakes me, chops me up and squeezes tight in front of me so that I have to brake or I would be guilty of tailgating.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

nan said:


> Tailgating is an offence here in Australia too, but there are never any cops around to catch the ones that do it,using a mobile phone  while driving is also an offence here.



Keep in mind, it was the police who *invented...and practice every day*...aggressive driving!  They also *use their cell phones freely*....so you think they would recognize it when they see it.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 29, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Keep in mind, it was the police who *invented...and practice every day*...aggressive driving! They also *use their cell phones freely*....so you think they would recognize it when they see it.



Have you ever been inside a on duty police officers car?  A lot of towns,cities let you(citizen) ride along with them when requested.(I have)

Unless you know exactly what those police officers are doing inside their police vehicle then dont complain.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Have you ever been inside a on duty police officers car?  A lot of towns,cities let you(citizen) ride along with them when requested.(I have)
> 
> Unless you know exactly what those police officers are doing inside their police vehicle then don't complain.



Am I speaking about all police? Of course not.  Do I have friends who are police?  Yes.  Have I confused a police car with a taxi?  Not yet.


----------



## GDAD (May 29, 2014)

this will solve everyone's problem, googles self drive car.
You can drink & drive, use your phone, I/Pad, Just put in 
the destination & off you go!


http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/28/google-self-driving-car-how-does-it-work


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2014)

GDAD said:


> this will solve everyone's problem, googles self drive car.
> You can drink & drive, use your phone, I/Pad, Just put in
> the destination & off you go!
> 
> ...




Does it come with a mower deck?


----------

